# Solmetra Flash Uploader



## fischlein (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo erst mal!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum habe nur sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Java (lieber PHP),
da ich aber ein Upload mit Status einbauen will, habe ich "Solmetra Flash Uploader" gefunden.
Bitte keine hinweise das dieses Forum für Java gedacht ist, das ist mir schon bewusst denn ein Teil des Uploaders arbeitet mit JS.

Mein Problem ist folgendes, ich habe diese Script meinen Wünschen angepasst, Funktioniert ja auch FAST alles.
Ich habe drei Dateien zum Upload (zip,txt, jpg), wenn nun die Zip-Datei grösser als die beiden anderen Dateien sind, wird der zip Upload ohne Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. Positioniere ich das Feld für zip aber an letzter stelle wird der Upload komplett beendet.

Ich vermute das mein Problem in der "SolmetraUploader.js" liegt.
Hier ein Auszug:

```
submit : function (frm) {
    // check if ready
    if (!SolmetraUploader.ready) {
      return false;
    }

    // check for Uploader instances in this form
    var uploadList = new Array();
    var cnt = SolmetraUploader.instances.length;
    for (i = 0; i < cnt; i++) {
      // get reference to the instance
      instance = SolmetraUploader.instances[i];

      // check if this belongs to submited form
      var uploading = false;
      var id = '';
      if (instance.form.solmetraId == frm.solmetraId) {
        id = instance.id;
        var uploadStatus = SolmetraUploader.flashGetUploadStatus(instance.id);
        if (instance.required && uploadStatus != 'selected' && uploadStatus != 'done' && uploadStatus != 'uploading') {
          // error: a required field is not selected
          SolmetraUploader.broadcastError(instance.error, 'Not selected');
          return false;
        }
        else if (uploadStatus == 'selected') {
          uploadList.push(instance);
        }
        else if (uploadStatus == 'uploading') {
          uploading = true;
        }
        else if (uploadStatus == 'error') {
          return false;
        }
      }
    }
```

Wer sich das mal anschauen will hier eine test Seite Solmetra Flash Uploader

Lasse mir zum testen die $_POST Variable ausgeben.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp hat wie man das Problem lösen kann.

Fischlein


----------



## matzze2000 (11. Dez 2009)

fischlein hat gesagt.:


> Bitte keine hinweise das dieses Forum für Java gedacht ist, das ist mir schon bewusst denn ein Teil des Uploaders arbeitet mit JS.



Und weil Java eben nicht gleich Java Script ist gibts hier auch noch ein Subforum in dem dir vielleicht eher geholfen wird: Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org


----------



## Noctarius (11. Dez 2009)

Ich hab auch mal den Bagger ausgegraben und das Thema nach JavaScript geschoben.


----------



## fischlein (20. Dez 2009)

So nach langen suchen und rumprobieren habe ich die Antwort gefunden, es war ein Instans Problem.
In der "SolmetraUploader.js" gibt es die Function "submit" die 
	
	
	
	





```
var uploading = false;
```
 vor 
	
	
	
	





```
for (i = 0; i < cnt; i++) {
```
 setzen und es Funktioniert.

Gefunden habe die Lösung HIER

Wollte das nur der Vollständigkeitshalber Posten.

Fischlein


----------

